# Fungus on tadpoles



## ssegovia (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi,
Recently, for some reason a lot of my tadpoles are developing a white cotton like fungus around the mouth.
Could it be that the water is spoiling quicker since its warmer now? 
I thought the other reason might be the amount of food I'm feeding versus what they are actually consuming.

I do water changes every other day, maybe I should do it every day?

I would appreciate anyones help if you have experienced something similar.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

The amount of food could be playing a big role. If you have to change the water that often because it is getting cloudy, then you are probably feeding too much. 

Also - what type of water are you using? Are you adding anything to it (Blackwater extract, tadpole tea, etc.)


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Steve,

How long do you wait after the tadpoles hatch out before feeding them? A lot of us will hold off feeding anything to the tads for 3-4 days to avoid problems with mouth rot.

Secondly I agree with Oz, sounds like you may be feeding too much. Also you might want to try tadpole/frog bites since they foul the water far less than other foods. If your tads are too small to tackle the pellets, just crush them between your fingers before adding.

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## ssegovia (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks for everyones reply. I use r/o water from a r/o system. I have been feeding my tadpoles within 2 days of going into the water. 

I guess i'll take your advise and feed after 4 days i/o 2. For food I use powder spirulina and later after a week or so I feed them fish food (spirulina in flakes/crushed).

I'ts funny because this didn't happen before. Anyway, thanks again guys.

Steve


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Steve - also consider adding some blackwater extract or tadpole tea. The tannins have antimicrobial/antifungal properties.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

In addition to that, some R/O right, to add some minerals back to the water, and perhaps a buffer to raise the kH.
Some do have luck with raising tads in pure R/O water though...


----------



## ssegovia (Aug 11, 2005)

Bill,

What does mouth rot look like? Is there a pic somewhere so I can compare.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## ssegovia (Aug 11, 2005)

I almost forgot. Is black water extract and tadpole tea water something I can get from a pet store. I never used it before and I woud like to start using it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Steve,

It isn't mouth rot (which is actually another name for infectious stomatitus which (I think) is really only an issue with reptiles) but mouth fungus. This is not that uncommon in tads that are under some kind of immunosuppression (like from stress, poor water quality etc). In some cases it can be resolved/prevented through by decreasing the pH and increasing the soluable organic matter in the enclosure through the use of blackwater extract or tadpole tea. Both of these phrases refer to a solution that is high in humic acids (such as tannins). Blackwater extract is sold in some better petstores for use in recreating some soft water biotopes (like the NJ Pine Barrens or some of the blackwater rivers in South and Central America for two examples) and tadpole tea is a home made humic acid rich solution often from oak, or almond leaves in the USA and alder cones in Europe. 
There are multiple different methods for making tadpole tea ranging from simply placing an oakleaf in the tadpole container to making boiled extracts of the leaves and/or peat moss and diluting it for use. (usually diluted to the color of very weak tea. 
You could also try treating the fungus by increasing the salinity of the water in the cups (search the frognet archives as I think there was some discussion on salt tolerance of D. auratus on there). 

Ed


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

You should be able to find blackwater extract at fish stores. If not, there are several places you can order it online.

Tadpole tea you can make yourself by boiling (or just soaking for long periods of time) oak or almond leaves (sure there are more, but these are the only 2 I know of specifically) in water. The water will change to a brownish-tea color.

Here are some posts that may help:

Blackwater extract

Mouth fungus


----------



## ssegovia (Aug 11, 2005)

I want to thank everyone for your help. All this info is greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Steve


----------

